# Linear/lineal



## irene.acler

Se dice linear o lineal? Linearidad o linealidad?

Mi diccionario registra bien linear bien lineal..hay alguna diferencia entre las dos formas?

Me doy cuenta de que me he equivocado de forum..oops!


----------



## Cecilio

La parola "lineal" è l'aggetivo normale per "línea". Ho visto che la parola "linear" esiste, ma con un senso specifrico che io, personalmente, no conoscevo.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> La parola "lineal" è l'aggettivo normale per "línea". Ho visto che la parola "linear" esiste, ma con un senso specifico che io, personalmente, non conoscevo.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> La parola "lineal" è l'aggetivo normale per "línea". Ho visto che la parola "linear" esiste, ma con un senso specifrico che io, personalmente, no conoscevo.



Ah, vale..pero por ejemplo en este caso: "il discorso scritto è caratterizzato dalla linearità, ovvero da una struttura che cerca di evitare le ripetizioni e la ridondanza di expressioni e situazioni....", "linearità" como se traduce?


P.S: Ahora estoy en el forum correcto!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Ah, vale..pero por ejemplo en este caso: "il discorso scritto è caratterizzato dalla linearità, ovvero da una struttura che cerca di evitare le ripetizioni e la ridondanza di expressioni e situazioni....", "linearità" como se traduce?
> 
> 
> P.S: Ahora estoy en el forum correcto!


 
Io direi "linealidad", senza dubbio.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Io direi "linealidad", senza dubbio.



Vale, gracias..pero "linea*r*idad" existe en espanol?


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias..pero "linea*r*idad" existe en espanol?


 
Mi suona tanto strano quanto "linear".


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Vale, gracias..pero "linea*r*idad" existe en espanol?


Sí existe.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Sí existe.


 
Nel Dizionario della RAE non c'è.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Nel Dizionario della RAE non c'è.



Pues, voy a utilizar "linealidad" entonces.
Gracias Cecilio!


----------



## davidet

No.. nunca "linear", aunque "linearidad" puede ser aceptado "dialectaleme" en algunas partes de latinoamerica.
Saludos


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Linear è usata in matemàtica nell'inglese.   Invece "lineal" è la parola giusta nello spagnolo.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

E per esempio in matemica che termine si utilizza per tradurre l'italiano "linearità" (es. di una funzione)?
Grazie


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Luis Anselmi said:


> Linear è usata in matemàtica nell'inglese. Invece "lineal" è la parola giusta nello spagnolo.


 
Entonces, una ecuación linea*l*?

Mil gracias!


----------



## Cecilio

DrLindenbrock said:


> E per esempio in matemica che termine si utilizza per tradurre l'italiano "linearità" (es. di una funzione)?
> Grazie



Si dice "lineal", "linealidad". Senza dubbio.


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a todos!


----------

